# BSNL 750 ULD problem



## icebags (May 1, 2012)

It has been months since BSNL changed their home combo 750UL to 750ULD (i.e. 1 Mbps upto 6 GB, 512 Kbps beyond 6 GB) but stupid they have not changed the same for me. I have launched complain meanwhile, they just replied "everything is fine.", when we told them about the plan upgrade, they said "checking.." and after that there has been no response since.  

What to do next, can anyone suggest ?


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2012)

Bsnl offers damn. Poor service better go to their exchange office and talk to the head directly


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 1, 2012)

Generally nothing happens by calling the BSNL ppl. I had the same problem when i changed from 750UL to 900UL. I called the bsnl guy and he gave me the no. of server room. I called and asked them to increase my cap.
Goto bsnl website, get the mobile no. of your region's head kinda person. Call him up.
Maybe your problem could be solved this way.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 1, 2012)

Same problem here. Noting has helped me too. Although I am on the combo ULD 625 plan, there is no speed rise.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 1, 2012)

I'm on 800ULD plan and it gives me awesome speed like it offer 1 MBps upto 8 GB and After that 512 KBps but I sometimes get around 2.5MBps is tweaked settings!!!


----------



## Ayuclack (May 1, 2012)

Mine Got Automatically change on Feb 1 ...By The Way Which BSNL Circle Are You In ???

It Depends On The Service There !!


----------



## icebags (May 1, 2012)

Calcutta telephones.

Well, is there any way to launch complaints or plan change requests from web ?


----------



## techiemaharaj (May 1, 2012)

icebags said:


> Calcutta telephones.
> 
> Well, is there any way to launch complaints or plan change requests from web ?



Loading Portal... But I dont know whether this is available for your region.
If it is, you can register yourself here. You can see your bills before the hard copy reach you, Add/Remove services, Change Broadband/Landline plan etc.


----------

